# Trash Can Seperator Question



## Jasoninsacramento (Jul 6, 2012)

Once again, I've returned to my favorite place to ask questions! This time about dust collection. I've read a lot of forums, Bill Pentz's work, etc…. With all of that, I still have a question.

I bought a nice used Jet DC-1000c for my basement workshop. The DC unit has a 6" intake, but came with a Y that sits on the 6" opening and splits it into two 4" intakes. Right now I've got one of those hooked up to a hose for vacuuming the floor and the other attached to 4" metal ductwork that runs the center of my basement ceiling then out to other machines. I've installed blast gates at each machine, and am actually pretty darn proud of what I've set up. I should mention that I'm a hobbyist and rarely use more than one machine at a time.

Now I'm thinking about a trash can separator. I like the Thien separator and think that's the way to go. HOWEVER, I'm not sure of how to connect it to my DC unit for best efficiency given my particular setup. I could remove the 6" to 4" Y from the DC unit and use it as the input for the separator. Then I'd need to make the connection between the Separator and the DC Unit using 6" hose. I'm having a hell of a time finding relatively inexpensive 6" flex tube, or even PVC to do this part and I don't want to have to buy a long length of 6" hose just to use 3-5 feet of it. I would also rather not use PVC because I'm going to be moving the trash can in and out to empty it.

The other option is to make the Thien Separator with the standard 4" in- and out-takes, but then I'll have only one of the connections from the DC unit Y (6" to two 4") connected to the separator. And since I'm more likely to pick up bigger stuff and bits of metal from sweeping the floor, that doesn't seem like a good idea.

Any suggestions about the best approach for maximum efficiency? Am I overlooking a simple solution?

Thanks, in advance, folks!

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm, too much thinking for a Sunday afternoon. Why don't you pose the question to Phil Thien?

http://www.jpthien.com/


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I would think there would be plenty of hose suppliers on the internet that sell by the foot, perhaps there is even a local supplier, like Grainger, Fastenal that my have it by the foot.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 6, 2012)

use 6 inch metal pipe you can buy it in 3 foot lengths and use adjustable elbows to get about any bend you need. The metal pipe will allow a little movement, so make a hanger for the thein separator out of light chain or rope so you can lift it a couple of inches and hang it from the ceiling while you empty the can.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

No… and No.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

6" flex hose can be bought from lawn mower shops. It is used on leaf collectors and baggers for zero turn rider mowers. for only 3-5 feet of pipe I think I would go to the local heat and air supply store and see what they could do for you. It should be more than $15 or so. I bought good spiral wrap pipe for just over $3 a feet but I had to buy it in 10 ft lengths. jobber might have a short piece on his truck.


----------



## tomclark (Feb 16, 2010)

I bought this trash can separator many years ago, and it still works very well. Before, the bag on the dust collector had to be emptied all too often. 
It is so much easier to dump the trash can, and the dust collector bag seldom has to be emptied now.
I think the lid and hoses were from Grizzly. Check their catalog.

Sorry, can't get the photo to load!!!!!


----------



## Jasoninsacramento (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'll look into the 6" flex ducting. If not, then I'll go for the home depot metal ductwork setup.

No one answered my question about efficiency in terms of where to place the 6" to 2X 4" Y. On the separator or keep it on the DC unit. I'll pose the question to Phil Thein, as you suggested, Joe.


----------

